# How often to groom a golden doodle



## ToTheMaxx

Hi, 

we have a thirteen week old golden doodle. I had read online that they only need to be clipped every six months. Is this true? A groomer at a pet store told me that these are high maintenance dogs and should be groomed every four to six weeks! If I'm brushing her daily, why would that be necessary? Also, the groomer said her fleece coat will all fall out as it's puppy fur and she'll have two coats coming in as an adult dog and it can get matted and therefore high grooming needs. True?

Couldn't tell if the groomer was just trying to ring up business or what?!


----------



## GroovyGroomer777

Toss your brush and invest in a COMB! And use it root to tip every day. The groomer was right - these are very high maitenance dogs and they should be groomed 4-6 weeks.


----------



## allan

As a Professional Groomer,I groom several Golden and Labra Doodles.
Depending on how long you wish to keep their hair will depend on the time for grooming.
Shorter hair (5 or 7 blade) will be around 8 weeks,longer(#2 snap or 4 blade)
can be every 4 to 5 weeks. Bathing is relative to the environment and activity level. Any groomer should bathe your dog with every groom.


----------



## PlushPupsGirl

it also depends on the specific coat of your pup....golden doodles vary in coats, and mostly they DO have a double coat...We have a couple of Doodles that come in some come in every 6 weeks, others every 3-4 months. If you are brushing it daily and you like it long, you may need to bring it in for a bath every 8 weeks or so...but if you want him shorter, i would recommend going somewhere between every 6-8 weeks. It you DO think your groomer is trying to get your money, go and talk to another groomer in town and see what they think


----------



## Love's_Sophie

I like to see the doodles I groom every 8 weeks; I would prefer if this was the maximum length of time these dogs went, but sometimes that's just not feasable. 

I don't think I groom a single one (and I groom several, as do our other groomers), that doesn't have a high maintainance coat; most of them come in fairly well matted up, although with a proper bath, conditioning, and blow drying, much of the matting comes out, or atleast releases from the skin, in the bathing room. 

If you want him kept short, you can stretch out your groomings longer; but if you want him kept long, then you need to learn some good combing, and brushing techniques, as well as be prepared to bring him into the groomer more often.


----------



## GroovyGroomer777

Honestly, where are these breeders coming from telling people that a Golden Ret / Poodle can go 6 monthes between groomings?


----------



## Shaina

GroovyGroomer777 said:


> Honestly, where are these breeders coming from telling people that a Golden Ret / Poodle can go 6 monthes between groomings?


The OP says that info was online, not acquired from the breeder. Anyway, that's another discussion entirely.


----------



## MarleysGirl

Marley goes in about every three months or so. Usually if left any longer that that it starts to get a little out of control. I brush him with a slicker and then go over him with a comb after. Works well for me.


----------



## Canadian Dog

I comb Molly just about every day as I have never had her clipped/groomed and she is 21 months. These are high maintenance coats but I was prepared and enjoy my time making sure she is not matted as I prefer the shaggy look. I know there are people who have their dog clipped regularly but do not comb them in between. Whether the dog is clipped or not, it should be combed regularly/often. There is no need for a dog to feel the discomfort of the mats as they form and pull their skin and then endure the pain of having them removed.


----------



## ToTheMaxx

Thanks for the info y'all. I'm curious about her coat. She's fourteen weeks now and very fleecy - no curl at all. Will this change? Does her puppy fur completely fall out?


----------



## Graco22

ToTheMaxx said:


> Thanks for the info y'all. I'm curious about her coat. She's fourteen weeks now and very fleecy - no curl at all. Will this change? Does her puppy fur completely fall out?


Yes, her puppy coat will all fall out, somewhere between 6 months and a year of age, generally...being a mixed breed, thereis some leeway in time frame there. She won't go bald or anything like that, but sometimes the old falls out before the new gets growing well, and it will look like she has some shorter spots, etc. If you do not get that dead puppy coat combed out, it will get caught and tangled in the live hair, causing instant matting.  Keep your comb handy. 

As far as what her adult coat will look like....never really can tell. Its hard enough to tell what a poodle puppies adult coat will be like, much less a mix. Regardless, I am sure her coat will be lovely.


----------



## GroovyGroomer777

Shaina said:


> The OP says that info was online, not acquired from the breeder. Anyway, that's another discussion entirely.


Yes, my mistake, but I would also assume that the breeder would tell the owner about the grooming needs of the dog.


----------

